# Image Dimensions, Picture Size, and Croping



## the_beginner (Feb 23, 2005)

My camera has a plethora of image sizes available for capturing images and I recently read that 300 pixels per inch is superb for prints.

My question is, for a 4x6 print, what dimensions does the image need to have to come out at 300 ppi?  Is that 1800 x 1200 (6 x 300w by 4 x 300h)?  And for an 8x10, that would be 2400 x 3000 (3000 x 2400 landscape)?

Does it look funny or even add anything by printing more pixels?  Is that even possible, or does the image need to be cropped to compatable dimensions?


----------



## Rogue Monk (Feb 23, 2005)

I'd recommend setting your camera to it's highest setting. Then, you can either crop or resize as needed.

As for print resolution, optimally you would be at 300dpi, but you can get away with slightly less. This depends more on what you're printing to. A photolab that makes prints digitally can get away with less because the finish of the paper will hide some of the pixelation. Where as a lithographic process or offset press would require to be 300dpi or better. Also, some consumer printers do print lower res images well enough to pass in polite company.

I would try to keep it above 150dpi though, as anything less drops off rather quickly.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 23, 2005)

Your dimensions are correct.  By printing more pixels, I assume you mean at a higher DPI.  It doesn't look funny.  It looks better.  It's giving you more detail.  More pixels per inch.


----------

